# The predicted first half of 2019 Canon product announcement roadmap



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2018)

> The rumor mill has slowed considerably since the launch of the EOS R system, which was to be expected. There are no more Canon cameras or lenses being announced for the rest of 2018. I suspect we’re going to see more emphasis from Canon on rebates and deals for Black Friday and the Christmas shopping season.
> We should start seeing announcements almost immediately in 2019.
> 
> *CES – Las Vegas, USA // January 8, 2019 – January 11, 2019*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2018)

With the Olympics coming up in 2020, are we going to start seeing Canon 8K components and lenses? I think that all the major Camera manufacturers have committed to 8K for the Olympics.

Its possible that the 8K cameras will still be more prototype than production, but there seems to be a lot of silence about Canon 8K products. Canon lenses are usually used for broadcast at the Olympics, even on Sony cameras, so it seems that its time for 8K lenses to start appearing or at least development announcements.


----------



## mirage (Nov 14, 2018)

i can already hear the internet whimpering start for "8k has to be in every STILLS camera too" ... 

It will be interesting to see what Canon does in terms of crop mirrorslappers. "90D" yes or no ... or total shift to mirrorfree EOS M ... looking forward to a new "flagship" EOS M [M5 successor], hope it is fully competitive with Fuji XT3 and upcoming next Sony A#### model. If so, 7D III can stay "on hold" for a long time.


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 14, 2018)

An RF ILC Cinema EOS body would be great, but in order for it to add value to the marketplace, it would have to record 4K 60p 10-bit internally. And I just don't see Canon cannibalizing the rest of their cinema lineup with a camera that is 4K 60p sitting below the C200/300 due to their conservative nature. But, as usual, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 14, 2018)

mirage said:


> i can already hear the internet whimpering start for "8k has to be in every STILLS camera too" ...
> 
> It will be interesting to see what Canon does in terms of crop mirrorslappers. "90D" yes or no ... or total shift to mirrorfree EOS M ... looking forward to a new "flagship" EOS M [M5 successor], hope it is fully competitive with Fuji XT3 and upcoming next Sony A#### model. If so, 7D III can stay "on hold" for a long time.



Who knows? It might even have Sony's X-T3 sensor


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Nov 14, 2018)

An ILC XC-20 (or whatever they call it) with an RF mount would be pretty fantastic. If they packed it with a Super 35 sensor, it would effectively be a consolidation of the XC-series and the C100 line. I'm really hoping they upgrade it to a Super 35 sensor; the crop on a 1" with EF and RF lenses doesn't seem practical at all.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 14, 2018)

The only thing I want to see on this list is the 7d3(or replacement as good as). And it isn't there.


----------



## 6degrees (Nov 14, 2018)

Canon, please provide de-click option for the front control ring of RF lenses.
Canon RF 50mm F1.2 will be a perfect lens if de-click option is provided for the front control ring.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Nov 14, 2018)

Nothing much to look forward to then if this is the extent of announcements. GX7 mkIII seems about the only reasonable release.

So we have no idea about 5Ds replacement, 200-600 which looks to be vapourware, 135L replacement, 7DIII, 300 f/2.8, 500 f/4 updates, 1DXIII and so on, but a remote possibility of a Sony sensor in a possible APS-C mirrorless that has no time frame.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> i can already hear the internet whimpering start for "8k has to be in every STILLS camera too" ...
> 
> It will be interesting to see what Canon does in terms of crop mirrorslappers. "90D" yes or no ... or total shift to mirrorfree EOS M ... looking forward to a new "flagship" EOS M [M5 successor], hope it is fully competitive with Fuji XT3 and upcoming next Sony A#### model. If so, 7D III can stay "on hold" for a long time.


I dont see peopel caring about 8k. Barely any 8k tvs, the difference in quality might small to the eyes, the requirements in storage and processing will greatly increase making it expensive to handle.


----------



## BillB (Nov 15, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With the Olympics coming up in 2020, are we going to start seeing Canon 8K components and lenses? I think that all the major Camera manufacturers have committed to 8K for the Olympics.
> 
> Its possible that the 8K cameras will still be more prototype than production, but there seems to be a lot of silence about Canon 8K products. Canon lenses are usually used for broadcast at the Olympics, even on Sony cameras, so it seems that its time for 8K lenses to start appearing or at least development announcements.


What is an 8K lens?


----------



## traveller (Nov 15, 2018)

BillB said:


> What is an 8K lens?


I don’t know, but this is a 9k lens 
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754507-USA/Canon_5124B002_500mm_f_4L_EF_IS.html


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 15, 2018)

6degrees said:


> Canon, please provide de-click option for the front control ring of RF lenses.
> Canon RF 50mm F1.2 will be a perfect lens if de-click option is provided for the front control ring.


You can only send it in to get it declicked.


----------



## neurorx (Nov 15, 2018)

No new 5ds Mark II?


----------



## padam (Nov 15, 2018)

6degrees said:


> Canon, please provide de-click option for the front control ring of RF lenses.
> Canon RF 50mm F1.2 will be a perfect lens if de-click option is provided for the front control ring.


Canon Service can remove the clicking mechanism (for a fee).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2018)

BillB said:


> What is an 8K lens?


Lenses with resolution characteristics to meet broadcast standards for 8K Video. They exist for cinema, but for broadcast, 4K lenses are still emerging. We are talking very expensive lenses, well over $200K USD, not what we'd buy for a stills camera. A 8 -1000mm zoom with built-in 2X TC seems like a fantasy to those of us who think that the 200-400mm L mm is a expensive super zoom. Canon has HDTV lenses and has created a fair number of 4K UHD lenses, next will be 8K.

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ast/4k-uhd-field-box-lenses/uhd-digisuper-122

These lenses are used with Sony Cameras more often than not, even Canon's video shows it mounted to a Sony. So, I expect Sony and Panasonic cameras with Canon 8K lenses for the Olympics.


----------



## mirage (Nov 15, 2018)

neurorx said:


> No new 5ds Mark II?


yes, but most likely as mirrorfree hi-rez "EOS R5" ...


----------



## jedy (Nov 15, 2018)

Are people really talking about 8K video in stills cameras? 4K isn’t even really an essential yet for consumers, least of all vloggers (although lots of people are demanding it). I imagine the first 8K camera would have people moaning it’s only crop and no 60p 18bit ;-).


----------



## 6degrees (Nov 15, 2018)

NorskHest said:


> You can only send it in to get it declicked.


Canon should offer the de-click option for its RF lenses like what Sony GM lenses have.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 15, 2018)

Aussie shooter said:


> The only thing I want to see on this list is the 7d3(or replacement as good as). And it isn't there.


I too am wanting a new 7D3. mine has already failed once (power circut off to CPS) to be repaired and had to have shutter replaced 200k. Hope 2019 will start hearing more.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 15, 2018)

I suspect that 80D replacement might be last of its kind.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> i can already hear the internet whimpering start for "8k has to be in every STILLS camera too" ...
> 
> It will be interesting to see what Canon does in terms of crop mirrorslappers. "90D" yes or no ... or total shift to mirrorfree EOS M ... looking forward to a new "flagship" EOS M [M5 successor], hope it is fully competitive with Fuji XT3 and upcoming next Sony A#### model. If so, 7D III can stay "on hold" for a long time.



I agree, I would like to see a higher end M series camera and a few, not many, very good lenses that are compact. Don't need to be overly fast so size can be kept small.


----------



## BillB (Nov 15, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> An RF ILC Cinema EOS body would be great, but in order for it to add value to the marketplace, it would have to record 4K 60p 10-bit internally. And I just don't see Canon cannibalizing the rest of their cinema lineup with a camera that is 4K 60p sitting below the C200/300 due to their conservative nature. But, as usual, I hope I'm wrong.





Chaitanya said:


> I suspect that 80D replacement might be last of its kind.





Chaitanya said:


> I suspect that 80D replacement might be last of its kind.


There might not be a lot of design changes, but it seem possible to me that there may be some DSLR's in production for quite a while, or at least available new.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 15, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> I dont see peopel caring about 8k. Barely any 8k tvs, the difference in quality might small to the eyes, the requirements in storage and processing will greatly increase making it expensive to handle.



Even 4K is just bragging rights. I seriously doubt most people cannot see the difference. 8K is a way to dupe those with more money than brains to part with it. 99.9% of those shooting even 4K have no idea how to do a real quality video production and most 4K I have seen reminds me of the crappy home movies of the 60's. In other words BORING.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 15, 2018)

I am likely to buy the G7X III, so this is good news. That is the only camera or lens purchase I anticipate for next year, so I am following other reviews and rumors for entertainment value only. Of course I’m open to revising that if something useful to me pops up on the horizon, but think I will spend that money on a Scandinavia trip in the summer, and the new little camera will be my companion. 

At the moment I’m in Charleston for a basketball tournament with a friend who got my S95 when I got the G7X II, so this is also good news for him. I’ll give him the S120 when I get the III, and I’ll keep the II as a backup, at least for a while. He has taken some really good pictures with the S95.


----------



## tmc784 (Nov 15, 2018)

I am looking for a 45MP 5DV with IBIS .


----------



## TMHKR (Nov 15, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> I suspect that 80D replacement might be last of its kind.


90D will just be a minor refresh of the 80D, which was a refresh of 70D.


----------



## lwan (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm going through so much phases regarding Canon... Love, hate, hope, disbelief, trust, confidence, disapointment, resignation...
It looks so close to grieving stages that I'm starting to feel I must turn the Canon page.


----------



## EduPortas (Nov 15, 2018)

7D Mark III in 2019 is basically a given. 

It falls right into their 5 year product-cycle for that particular model (2009, 2014, 2019).

They'll probably announce it in February--after their 2018 fiscal year closes in January--and sell it in September (like the 7DM2).
That way they can report a solid 2019 with all the pre-order and actual sales cash added up.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 15, 2018)

lwan said:


> I'm going through so much phases regarding Canon... Love, hate, hope, disbelief, trust, confidence, disapointment, resignation...
> It looks so close to grieving stages that I'm starting to feel I must turn the Canon page.




Please do. Everyone should choose the equipment that works for them.


----------



## jedy (Nov 15, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Even 4K is just bragging rights. I seriously doubt most people cannot see the difference. 8K is a way to dupe those with more money than brains to part with it. 99.9% of those shooting even 4K have no idea how to do a real quality video production and most 4K I have seen reminds me of the crappy home movies of the 60's. In other words BORING.


Exactly. 4K is seriously expensive to set up (memory cards, storage, powerful enough PC) and unless people are creating serious content (for example, anything broadcast quality for terrestrial TV, Netflix etc.) it’s totally wasted on vloggers with their YouTube accounts. Even if we all had 4K TV’s, HD is still more than impressive enough for the next camera guru YouTube channel. Still, as you mention, unless the videographer trully understands how to create quality video content (lighting, exposure, framing, content, sound, graphics & editing) 4K is a complete waste of time.


----------



## TenPoundTabby (Nov 15, 2018)

Black Friday/Christmas sales are coming up, but the 80D has already been discounted several times before then. If the discounts are deep on 80Ds in the sale period, I think we have a stronger clue that the 90D is coming.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 15, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> I am looking for a 45MP 5DV with IBIS .


Then buy a Sony.


----------



## tmc784 (Nov 15, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Then buy a Sony.


 I like Canon, I can wait.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 15, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> I like Canon, I can wait.


I strongly doubt they will ever make a DSLR with IBIS, they might succumb to market pressure with the R, but not EF.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 15, 2018)

6degrees said:


> Canon should offer the de-click option for its RF lenses like what Sony GM lenses have.


I'm sure if enough people send in their lenses to get declicked, they may start offering a factory off the shelf version.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 15, 2018)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I'm sure if enough people send in their lenses to get declicked, they may start offering a factory off the shelf version.



I'm sure if that happens they'll love the income stream for the service and not change a thing


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 15, 2018)

I think the long-rumored non-L supertele zoom (eg 200-600) will make an appearance on RF mount with f/6.3 at the far end, so something like an RF 200-600 f/4.5-6.3 IS - once they have a faster camera suitable for wildlife enthusiasts.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 15, 2018)

lwan said:


> I'm going through so much phases regarding Canon... Love, hate, hope, disbelief, trust, confidence, disapointment, resignation...
> It looks so close to grieving stages that I'm starting to feel I must turn the Canon page.


Dramatic! I'm heading out to take photos.


----------



## mirage (Nov 15, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I think the long-rumored non-L supertele zoom (eg 200-600) will make an appearance on RF mount with f/6.3 at the far end, so something like an RF 200-600 f/4.5-6.3 IS - once they have a faster camera suitable for wildlife enthusiasts.



i agree in terms of RF and timing. But don't think they'll go to f/6.3 ... it will be called f/5.6 (in reality f/5.99 or so).


----------



## justaCanonuser (Nov 15, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With the Olympics coming up in 2020, are we going to start seeing Canon 8K components and lenses? I think that all the major Camera manufacturers have committed to 8K for the Olympics.
> 
> Its possible that the 8K cameras will still be more prototype than production, but there seems to be a lot of silence about Canon 8K products. Canon lenses are usually used for broadcast at the Olympics, even on Sony cameras, so it seems that its time for 8K lenses to start appearing or at least development announcements.



8K in smaller camera bodies will give you hot stuff - literally. You will need to take ice packs with you to cool your camera frequently when shooting video.


----------



## Treyarnon (Nov 15, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I think the long-rumored non-L supertele zoom (eg 200-600) will make an appearance on RF mount with f/6.3 at the far end, so something like an RF 200-600 f/4.5-6.3 IS - once they have a faster camera suitable for wildlife enthusiasts.



I was about to make a point on the -5EV focusing on AAAARRRRR (thats the pirate version of the R) - but I'm wrong arn't I? The -5EV thing was only for fast lenses?


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 15, 2018)

I dare ask what the hell kind of ram you would need to edit 8k footage.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 16, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Even 4K is just bragging rights. I seriously doubt most people cannot see the difference. 8K is a way to dupe those with more money than brains to part with it. 99.9% of those shooting even 4K have no idea how to do a real quality video production and most 4K I have seen reminds me of the crappy home movies of the 60's. In other words BORING.


 4K is like a crisper more detailed 1080. i dont know much about all the HDR stuff and if it will matter to people.


----------



## EduPortas (Nov 16, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> 4K is like a crisper more detailed 1080. i dont know much about all the HDR stuff and if it will matter to people.



Yes, but unless you're viewing a 4k video at full screen and less than 15 inches from your screen, it's almost indistinguishable from
good 1080p. YouTube compression and its small viewing format make 4k unnecessary. 

Bur of course the 4k badge sells cameras, even if 99% of consumers will never appreciate the resolution advantage.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 16, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> I dare ask what the hell kind of ram you would need to edit 8k footage.



Well the last generation of iPads do a killer job of editing multiple 4k videos with only 4GB of RAM, the 2018 models, also 4GB RAM are optimized for video and work with H265 so not much....


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 16, 2018)

Remember, with 8K video you don't need to be a photographer any more  Simply record everything and take 30+ megapixel image frames out of the video feed. 

Yes, I'm being a little flippant, but it clearly is a useful option, even 4K video gives you 8mpx frames which are perfectly useful for most things. 

I doubt 8K video will hit prosumer cameras for another 5 years or so. But you can be sure it'll be on a cellphone 2 years before that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 16, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Remember, with 8K video you don't need to be a photographer any more  Simply record everything and take 30+ megapixel image frames out of the video feed.
> 
> Yes, I'm being a little flippant, but it clearly is a useful option, even 4K video gives you 8mpx frames which are perfectly useful for most things.
> 
> I doubt 8K video will hit prosumer cameras for another 5 years or so. But you can be sure it'll be on a cellphone 2 years before that.


No, video frame grabs are a pretty weak substitute for high speed photography due to the different shutter speeds commonly used.


----------



## jschoonj (Nov 16, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> I agree, I would like to see a higher end M series camera and a few, not many, very good lenses that are compact. Don't need to be overly fast so size can be kept small.


I have to second this. I'm looking for a higher specced M5/M6 replacement (also c-log would be nice since I do a lot of video). I plan on buying the 32mm f/1.4 next month & already have the 22mm f/2.0. A 85mm equivalent with a low f-stop and a quality zoom for some run & gun work and I'm never leaving the M system.


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> 4K is like a crisper more detailed 1080. i dont know much about all the HDR stuff and if it will matter to people.


The EOS R does have a crisp 1080p in crop mode.
While it is 30p only and worse rolling shutter, this is the first camera since the 1DC (in S35mm mode) to have anything like that, so we may see it in future cameras as well.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 16, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> No, video frame grabs are a pretty weak substitute for high speed photography due to the different shutter speeds commonly used.



Of course, it's not going to replace photography. But if you're doing a video of an event (maybe not something as critical as a wedding) and shoot it in 4K, maybe you don't need a photographer as well, you just take frames out of the video. Depends on final requirements for the imagery of course.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 16, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Of course, it's not going to replace photography. But if you're doing a video of an event (maybe not something as critical as a wedding) and shoot it in 4K, maybe you don't need a photographer as well, you just take frames out of the video. Depends on final requirements for the imagery of course.


That is exactly what Canon tried to imply when they brought out the 1DC with 4k, it was a failure for stills shooters as very quickly people previously unfamiliar with video realized the constraints, shutter speed and constant light sources being the two biggest.

I'm not saying nobody has done it successfully, but it hasn't become a popular workflow despite the vast arrange of 4k and above capable cameras. I played with it with my 1DX MkII's, but I didn't like it and the results weren't particularly good, and as you rightly point out, the results are very limited to types of output, facebook, web, forums etc it works great, decent sized prints, lots of post processing etc not so much. And lets not forget few cameras currently shoot 4k and above in mpeg RAW, almost all are limited to jpeg bit depth.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 16, 2018)

padam said:


> The EOS R does have a crisp 1080p in crop mode.
> While it is 30p only and worse rolling shutter, this is the first camera since the 1DC (in S35mm mode) to have anything like that, so we may see it in future cameras as well.



It would be nice to see Canon put some of their video expertise into the R series cameras. Their Cinema cameras would not be hurt as they are still a world apart. As to lower end consumer video cameras just combine the higher end video Canon has into the M series, Powershot and future Rebel R cameras and do away completely with the consumer dedicated video cameras. This would be a win win for the consumer and Canon. And get that global shutter up and running ASAP and Zebra.


----------



## padam (Nov 16, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> It would be nice to see Canon put some of their video expertise into the R series cameras. Their Cinema cameras would not be hurt as they are still a world apart. As to lower end consumer video cameras just combine the higher end video Canon has into the M series, Powershot and future Rebel R cameras and do away completely with the consumer dedicated video cameras. This would be a win win for the consumer and Canon. And get that global shutter up and running ASAP and Zebra.


Their Cinema cameras would be hurt somewhat, if the 1DX II had the C-Log Profile so I wonder what they will do with their Pro EOS R camera if it gets the same sensor (with 4k 60p or FHD 120p), maybe they will the time has come to give a few more features at that price level to their users.
They will continue to add features, but at quite a moderate rate and have clear distinctions between their models, that will not change fundamentally, only they will be a little bit more universal than they used to.
Stills cameras will not get a video-centric low megapixel sensor for instance or other C-Line features. Global shutter very far away at this point(even most of their video cameras use a rolling shutter, Sony even retired their F55 with the global shutter), just too many compromises and too not cost-effective, it needs a much bigger chassis with active cooling and much less megapixels, good for a C700, not so good for a small mirrorless camera.


----------



## RGF (Nov 22, 2018)

The lack of a replacement for the 7D M2 is a disappointment. I'll take either dSLR or ML, as long as the AF is improved. Seems to me that AF is the weakest area for ML bodies


----------



## RGF (Nov 22, 2018)

jedy said:


> Are people really talking about 8K video in stills cameras? 4K isn’t even really an essential yet for consumers, least of all vloggers (although lots of people are demanding it). I imagine the first 8K camera would have people moaning it’s only crop and no 60p 18bit ;-).



8K video will us 32 MP stills. I'll take that.


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 22, 2018)

argh.... canon is moving too slow for me.
the rumor mill said we will see a new M5 this year.... but nothing.

im happy with my 5D MK4 for now but i want a lighter travel cam.
i have a A6000 for that... and i would replace it with a good M5 MK2.

but now it seems i have to stick with sony for APS-C and maybe buy that rumored A7000 when it is released before christmas (rumor).

i wish that canon would act a bit faster.
but i can´t/won´t wait until may/june


----------



## dak723 (Nov 25, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> argh.... canon is moving too slow for me.
> the rumor mill said we will see a new M5 this year.... but nothing.
> 
> im happy with my 5D MK4 for now but i want a lighter travel cam.
> ...



If you can't wait until next year (which is when the rumors have always indicated two new M cameras (not this year), then yes, buy something else - although you can still buy the existing M5 for a greatly reduced price in many locations (there was recently a $400 rebate). Considering (I believe) it is only a 2 year old camera, I guess Canon will always move too slow for you.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 25, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> I dare ask what the hell kind of ram you would need to edit 8k footage.


Probably GDDR5 or 6 will be in most hardware accelerated 8K GPUs.


----------

